# «Due euro per un caffè, se sei rom»



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

*«Due euro per un caffè, se sei rom»*

Per tutti gli altri solo 75 centesimi
Conto con sovrapprezzo per una nomade in un bar a Tor Cervara: costa caro così ve ne andate da un'altra parte



Lo scontrino del caffè: due euro (Brogi)ROMA - Via di Tor Cervara, un bar. Siamo nella periferia est di Roma, tra Tiburtina e Collatina, vicino al Raccordo anulare. Ma anche nei pressi dell’ufficio immigrazione della questura di Roma e del quartier generale della Guardia di Finanza. Vicino c’è infine un campo nomadi, quello della Martora. In fila alla cassa, per un caffè. Costa 75 centesimi, annuncia la tabella in mostra alle spalle della giovane cassiera italiana. Diamo un euro, in cambio di uno scontrino e di 25 centesimi di resto.
CONTO DIVERSO - Poi tocca a una nomade. Chiede un caffè anche lei. «Due euro», è la risposta. «Ma come?», protesta la donna. «Ieri costava un euro e cinquanta. Oggi due?». Imperturbabile la cassiera ribatte: «Sono due euro». La direttiva deve essere molto netta. Caffè a due euro. La nomade paga, lo scontrino indica come voce dell’acquisto la categoria «varie». Accanto ci sono due agenti, stanno acquistando cartelle del Superenalotto alla vicina cassa, sono indaffarati, forse non sentono. Eppure la nomade ha protestato alzando un po’ la voce.



Il bar in via di Tor Cervara (Brogi)IL SOVRAPPREZZO - Va avanti così da tempo. Finora era un euro e mezzo, oggi (mercoledì 3 febbraio) è addirittura scattato un ulteriore sovrapprezzo. La banconista addetta alla macchina del caffè è una giovane rumena, alla nomade rumena come lei (ma rom) serve il caffè richiesto in un bicchierino di plastica. Tutto avviene in silenzio ora. Non è la prima volta che succede. La nomade lavora come operatrice di una cooperativa per la scolarizzazione dei bambini rom. Se ne va via col suo bicchierino di plastica in mano e lo scontrino che registra il prezzo del caffè probabilmente più caro d’Italia.
LA SPIEGAZIONE - Una volta fuori la nomade spiega: «Un giorno me l’hanno anche detto chiaro e tondo, il caffè costa caro perché così ve ne andate da qualche altra parte…». Sono appena passate le 15,12, dice lo scontrino, e in via di Tor Cervara si è ripetuta una scena che i rom considerano abituale. Tra gli operatori della cooperativa la vicenda infatti è più che nota, sono state fatte anche segnalazioni a quanto riferiscono alle forze dell’ordine, i controlli si sarebbero arenati di fronte al fatto che ogni esercente fa quello che vuole. Questo il succo degli interventi effettuati. Però, ricordano gli operatori della cooperativa in cui è ingaggiata anche la nomade, la tabella dei prezzi esposta dovrebbe pur contare qualcosa…

http://roma.corriere.it/roma/notizi...caffe-rom-prezzo-piu-alto-1602401362345.shtml

Ma che vergogna!


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per tutti gli altri solo 75 centesimi
> Conto con sovrapprezzo per una nomade in un bar a Tor Cervara: costa caro così ve ne andate da un'altra parte
> 
> 
> ...


che merde...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Febbraio 2010)

Può succedere solo in Italia, credo. Da noi sarebbero già venuti e avrebbero chiuso i battenti in faccia ai gestori.

Perché tale comportamento si chiama razzismo (penale), oltre ad essere illecito di esporre un prezzo e chiederne un altro (usura).

Ma più che altro mi meraviglio della donna, che non ha alzato abbastanza la voce. Se fosse successo a me, i vetri sarebbero esplosi, i clienti fuggiti per tre blocchi e i gestori in cura per timpani scoppiati.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Può soccedere solo in Italia, credo. Da noi sarebbero già venuti e avrebbero chiuso i battenti in faccia ai gestori.
> 
> Perché tale comportamento si chiama razzismo (penale), oltre ad essere illecito di esporre un prezzo e chiederne un altro (usura).
> 
> Ma più che altro mi meraviglio della donna, che non ha alzato abbastanza la voce. Se fosse successo a me, i vetri sarebbero esplosi, i clienti fuggiti per tre blocchi e i gestori in cura per timpani scoppiati.


Probabilmente si e' sentita intimidita... dovrebbe correre da un avvocato e fargli il c..o come un capannone!


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Può succedere solo in Italia, credo. Da noi sarebbero già venuti e avrebbero chiuso i battenti in faccia ai gestori.
> 
> Perché tale comportamento si chiama razzismo (penale), oltre ad essere illecito di esporre un prezzo e chiederne un altro (usura).
> 
> *Ma più che altro mi meraviglio della donna, che non ha alzato abbastanza la voce. Se fosse successo a me, i vetri sarebbero esplosi, i clienti fuggiti per tre blocchi e i gestori in cura per timpani scoppiati*.


 La cosa peggiore del razzismo è che fa vergognare di se stessi le vittime... parli così perchè hai sicurezza in te stesso. Ma l'ambiente in cui siamo immersi degrada ogni giorno di più verso certi climi francamente aberranti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

Sono gli altri clienti che dovrebbero disertare il bar ...invece sarà apprezzato... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2010)

ma quanto siete benpensanti, al chiuso delle vostre belle casette a dare giudizi su situazioni che non conoscete, pigiando i tasti sui vostri bei computer.

andateci voi a vivere a Tor Cervara, vicino ad un accampamento di zingari dove sti tizi fanno quello che gli pare, rubano nelle case, si ubriacano, hanno le Ferrari nei loro campi nomadi, non pagano una lira di tasse e ricevono fior di sovvenzioni dallo stato italiano (indennità di disoccupazione e pensioni di invalidità oltre a svariati contributi per ogni figlio dal Comune), oltre a acqua, luce, gas, tutto pagato dal Comune. Il tutto nell'immunità più totale, visto che le forze di polizia nei campi rom neppure ci entrano. 

Quando vi vedete casa svaligiata o la macchina rubata e i carabinieri che vi dicono di fare denuncia contro ignoti, che tanto finisce nel cassetto di una scrivania, allora ditemi quanto fareste pagare il caffè.
magari la cassiera del bar aveva avuto la sorella stuprata da un rom, o il fratello accoltellato da un rom, che magari poi è stato liberato il giorno dopo o condannato a 3 mesi con la condizionale e 100 Euro di multa, che tanto non pagherà mai.  

altro che razzismo. che c'entra il razzismo? sta gente fa quello che gli pare e se uno reagisce sei "razzista"!

io gli impedirei finanche di entrare nel bar, a quelli schifosi.

quante volte professionalmente ho visto dei rom arrestati per la 30ma volta (a volte riescono a prenderli), rilasciati il giorno dopo, dare sempre false generalità per evitare il carcere. Ikl tutto nell'indifferenza generale visto che i PM e la PG se ne fregano di fare indagini e per loro ogni reato è solo un fascicolo in più da smaltire nel minor tempo possibile.

Svegliatevi! in Italia c'è una situazione di emergenza democratica solo che la tele parla 24/7 solo di Berlusca, mentre invece la periferia romana è una zona di guerra dove i vecchietti vengono scippati e uccisi e on fanno neppure più notizia. Fate poi la denuncia contro ignoti.  altro che caffe!


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma quanto siete benpensanti, al chiuso delle vostre belle casette a dare giudizi su situazioni che non conoscete, pigiando i tasti sui vostri bei computer.
> 
> andateci voi a vivere a Tor Cervara, vicino ad un accampamento di zingari dove sti tizi fanno quello che gli pare, rubano nelle case, si ubriacano, hanno le Ferrari nei loro campi nomadi, non pagano una lira di tasse e ricevono fior di sovvenzioni dallo stato italiano (indennità di disoccupazione e pensioni di invalidità oltre a svariati contributi per ogni figlio dal Comune), oltre a acqua, luce, gas, tutto pagato dal Comune. Il tutto nell'immunità più totale, visto che le forze di polizia nei campi rom neppure ci entrano.
> 
> ...



premesso che concordo con quello che dici sull'indecenza della situazione in sè.....che razza di soluzione è far pagare 2 euro un caffè a magari una delle poche che lavora onestamente e che dimostra di rispettare le regole???

Una soluzione da tirarsi da soli le mazzate sulle palle...

scusate l'espressione colorita


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Non riesco neanche a commentare... oh Insonne ma che cazzo dici!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2010)

e ribadisco, sti tizi sono animali. 

il solo vedere come sfruttano i loro stessi figli per farli delinquere fa vomitare. 

fatevi un giro per i tribunali. Su 10 procedimenti a ruolo penali 7 sono riguardanti rumeni. Il padre di un mio amico è stato ucciso a roncolate (ebbene sì, a roncolate!) da un giardiniere rumeno per una lite di poche decine di euro riguardante un lavoro da fare in giardino. Persino il coroner ha vomitato alla vista del corpo, per come era ridotto.

quindi: 

fuori i rumeni dall'Italia

(però, lasciateci le Rumene !!!!)


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma quanto siete benpensanti, al chiuso delle vostre belle casette a dare giudizi su situazioni che non conoscete, pigiando i tasti sui vostri bei computer.
> 
> andateci voi a vivere a Tor Cervara, vicino ad un accampamento di zingari dove sti tizi fanno quello che gli pare, rubano nelle case, si ubriacano, hanno le Ferrari nei loro campi nomadi, non pagano una lira di tasse e ricevono fior di sovvenzioni dallo stato italiano (indennità di disoccupazione e pensioni di invalidità oltre a svariati contributi per ogni figlio dal Comune), oltre a acqua, luce, gas, tutto pagato dal Comune. Il tutto nell'immunità più totale, visto che le forze di polizia nei campi rom neppure ci entrano.
> 
> ...


 In realtà il benpensante sei tu. Solo, non te ne accorgi. Cataloghi per gruppi, invece che guardare il singolo individuo, coi suoi meriti le sue colpe e le sue responsabilità.


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In realtà il benpensante sei tu. Solo, non te ne accorgi. Cataloghi per gruppi, invece che guardare il singolo individuo, coi suoi meriti le sue colpe e le sue responsabilità.


:up:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2010)

l'articolo dice che sta signora è onesta e lavora come mediatrice culturale. Ma va la. 

Secondo me in realtà si trattava della solita zingara grassa e sporca vestita di stracci colorati. (se una rom si veste in tailleur e scarpa col tacco, è impossibile distinguerla da una italiana, vistà l'identità caucasica comune). Il giornale era a caccia di una notizia sinistrorsa da dare sul solito razzismo degli italiani. Bè, io ho girato mezzo mondo e ti assicuro che non c'è una popolazione più calorosa e aperta di cuore degli italiani.
Abbiamo un senso di solidarietà incredibile. Ci emozioniamo alla tele davanti ad Alfredino Rampi caduto nel pozzo e mandiamo gli sms per ogni sciagura. 
andate a vedere se i rumeni o gli slavi in generale sono così.

tornando al caffè, il fatto che i 2 euro sta tizia li continui a pagare vuol dire che ce li ha (magari sta tizia ha mediato culturalmente con due turisti tedeschi in piazza s.pietro).


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2010)

e i miei non sono pre-giudizi, bensì post-giudizi.

andate a leggervi quanto paga l'inps ogni anno per invalidi di etnia rom e poi mi raccontate.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> l'articolo dice che sta signora è onesta e lavora come mediatrice culturale. Ma va la.
> 
> *Secondo me in realtà si trattava della solita zingara grassa e sporca vestita di stracci colorati*. (se una rom si veste in tailleur e scarpa col tacco, è impossibile distinguerla da una italiana, vistà l'identità caucasica comune). Il giornale era a caccia di una notizia sinistrorsa da dare sul solito razzismo degli italiani. Bè, io ho girato mezzo mondo e ti assicuro che non c'è una popolazione più calorosa e aperta di cuore degli italiani.
> Abbiamo un senso di solidarietà incredibile. Ci emozioniamo alla tele davanti ad Alfredino Rampi caduto nel pozzo e mandiamo gli sms per ogni sciagura.
> ...


 miiiii


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> l'articolo dice che sta signora è onesta e lavora come mediatrice culturale. Ma va la.
> 
> Secondo me in realtà si trattava della solita zingara grassa e sporca vestita di stracci colorati. (se una rom si veste in tailleur e scarpa col tacco, è impossibile distinguerla da una italiana, vistà l'identità caucasica comune). Il giornale era a caccia di una notizia sinistrorsa da dare sul solito razzismo degli italiani. *Bè, io ho girato mezzo mondo e ti assicuro che non c'è una popolazione più calorosa e aperta di cuore degli italiani.*
> Abbiamo un senso di solidarietà incredibile. Ci emozioniamo alla tele davanti ad Alfredino Rampi caduto nel pozzo e mandiamo gli sms per ogni sciagura.
> ...


aggiungerei anche ipocrita e stupidamente vendicativa


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

postgiudizi è bellissimo:singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> l'articolo dice che sta signora è onesta e lavora come mediatrice culturale. Ma va la.
> 
> Secondo me in realtà si trattava della solita zingara grassa e sporca vestita di stracci colorati. (se una rom si veste in tailleur e scarpa col tacco, è impossibile distinguerla da una italiana, vistà l'identità caucasica comune). Il giornale era a caccia di una notizia sinistrorsa da dare sul solito razzismo degli italiani. Bè, io ho girato mezzo mondo e ti assicuro *che non c'è una popolazione più calorosa e aperta di cuore degli italiani*.
> Abbiamo un senso di solidarietà incredibile. Ci emozioniamo alla tele davanti ad Alfredino Rampi caduto nel pozzo e mandiamo gli sms per ogni sciagura.
> ...


Ma quando mai!


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> l'articolo dice che sta signora è onesta e lavora come mediatrice culturale. Ma va la.
> 
> Secondo me in realtà si trattava della solita zingara grassa e sporca vestita di stracci colorati. (se una rom si veste in tailleur e scarpa col tacco, è impossibile distinguerla da una italiana, vistà l'identità caucasica comune). Il giornale era a caccia di una notizia sinistrorsa da dare sul solito razzismo degli italiani. Bè, io ho girato mezzo mondo e ti assicuro che *non c'è una popolazione più calorosa e aperta di cuore degli italiani*.
> Abbiamo un senso di solidarietà incredibile. *Ci emozioniamo alla tele davanti ad Alfredino Rampi caduto nel pozzo e mandiamo gli sms per ogni sciagura. *
> ...


Ma è una battuta, vero? :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> aggiungerei *anche ipocrita* e stupidamente vendicativa


 Assolutamente si.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2010)

ah, non riesci a commentare? troppo Lerdammer? troppa casa dai mattoni rossi perfetta col camino in pietra e la bicicletta parcheggiata sul pianerottolo?
Guarda che qui in Italia siamo rimasti al terzo mondo, quindi prima di decidere, fatti un giro in periferia a Roma e, se ti succede qualcosa, prova a fare una denuncia. Poi me lo ricconti.

ti faccio un esempio. Due settimane fa ho accompagnato un mio parente che ha un negozio a fare una denuncia dai carabinieri. Questo mio parente ha subito un tentativo di rapina a mano armata nel suo negozio. Abbiamo detto più volte al poliziotto che potevamo risalire a chi fosse il rapinatore perchè:
1) sto tizio era a volto scoperto e questo mio parente è un perfetto fisionomista
2) per la strada le telecamere della banca antistante hanno probabilmente ripreso tutto
3) nella fuga il rapinatore si era perso i rayban, che abbiamo recuperato e consegnato al poliziotto.

sai come è andata a finire? il poliziotto ci ha fatto volontariamente omettere tutte questa cose nella denuncia, in modo da non far neppure partire le indagini, dicendo che se avessero trovato il rapinatore poi sto tizio sarebbe tornato arrabbiato e sarebbe stato peggio. anzi, ci ha consiglito addirittura: "se vi ricapita dategli i soldi e lascitelo andare via. ringraziate il cielo che stavolta non è successo nulla". 



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non riesco neanche a commentare... oh Insonne ma che cazzo dici!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2010)

invece i rom sono buoni e dolci.

gli slavi in generale sono così attaccati ai soldi che i genitori di qualunque bella figlia la venderebbero a chiunque, basta che la impalmano.


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ah, non riesci a commentare? troppo Lerdammer? troppa casa dai mattoni rossi perfetta col camino in pietra e la bicicletta parcheggiata sul pianerottolo?
> Guarda che qui in Italia siamo rimasti al terzo mondo, quindi prima di decidere, fatti un giro in periferia a Roma e, se ti succede qualcosa, prova a fare una denuncia. Poi me lo ricconti.
> 
> ti faccio un esempio. Due settimane fa ho accompagnato un mio parente che ha un negozio a fare una denuncia dai carabinieri. Questo mio parente ha subito un tentativo di rapina a mano armata nel suo negozio. Abbiamo detto più volte al poliziotto che potevamo risalire a chi fosse il rapinatore perchè:
> ...




nessuno nega che ci siano dei problemi enormi da risolvere...e che la delinquenza e la violenza debbano essere debellate ma io mi sentirei una merda a far subire un'ingiustizia a chi non conosco e che non posso giudicare a priori solo per la sua razza o per il colore della sua pelle.

IO MI RIFIUTO di accettare comportamenti che sono infantili inutili e che fomentano solamente l'intolleranza generando ulteriore violenza.

Non è una soluzione.E' un adeguarsi ad un clima inaccettabile!


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ti faccio un esempio. Due settimane fa ho accompagnato un mio parente che ha un negozio a fare una denuncia dai carabinieri. Questo mio parente ha subito un tentativo di rapina a mano armata nel suo negozio. Abbiamo detto più volte al poliziotto che potevamo risalire a chi fosse il rapinatore perchè:
> 1) sto tizio era a volto scoperto e questo mio parente è un perfetto fisionomista
> 2) per la strada le telecamere della banca antistante hanno probabilmente ripreso tutto
> 3) nella fuga il rapinatore si era perso i rayban, che abbiamo recuperato e consegnato al poliziotto.
> ...


Una cosa simile è successa a un mio conoscente. Però il ladro era italiano. Allora?


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> *invece i rom sono buoni e dolci.*
> 
> gli slavi in generale sono così attaccati ai soldi che i genitori di qualunque bella figlia la venderebbero a chiunque, basta che la impalmano.


L'essere umano non è buono e dolce, in generale. Poi i singoli spaziano in miliardi di comportamenti diversi, come gli atomi. E come gli atomi, puoi ridurre le anomalie statistiche che si elidono a vicenda, fino ad ottenere la media che costituisce il mondo che ti circonda.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2010)

allora vai a vivere a Tor Cervara per un annetto, poi me lo racconti.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> invece i rom sono buoni e dolci.
> 
> gli slavi in generale sono così attaccati ai soldi che i genitori di qualunque bella figlia la venderebbero a chiunque, basta che la impalmano.


Di quali slavi parli?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2010)

anche nel mio caso il ladro era italiano.
volevo solo dire che in realtà lo stato di diritto è bello che sepolto. 
la gente non si uccide a vicenda solo perchè pensa che così facendo andrebbe in galera. Sosa che, evidentemente, così non è.



MiKa ha detto:


> Una cosa simile è successa a un mio conoscente. Però il ladro era italiano. Allora?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ah, non riesci a commentare? troppo Lerdammer? troppa casa dai mattoni rossi perfetta col camino in pietra e la bicicletta parcheggiata sul pianerottolo?
> Guarda che qui in Italia siamo rimasti al terzo mondo, quindi prima di decidere, fatti un giro in periferia a Roma e, se ti succede qualcosa, prova a fare una denuncia. Poi me lo ricconti.
> 
> ti faccio un esempio. Due settimane fa ho accompagnato un mio parente che ha un negozio a fare una denuncia dai carabinieri. Questo mio parente ha subito un tentativo di rapina a mano armata nel suo negozio. Abbiamo detto più volte al poliziotto che potevamo risalire a chi fosse il rapinatore perchè:
> ...





Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> invece i rom sono buoni e dolci.
> 
> gli slavi in generale sono così attaccati ai soldi che i genitori di qualunque bella figlia la venderebbero a chiunque, basta che la impalmano.


Sono le condizioni generali in Italia a portare alla situazione da te descritta... aggiungendo poverta' alla poverta'.
Dare la colpa ai rom o agli stranieri in generale e' ridicolo e razzista: guarda che sono gli italiani ad aver inventato la mafia.
Il governo italiano non ha mai investito in un cazzo e il risultato si vede. Sinceramente non capisco cosa possa risolvere far pagare 2 euro un caffe' ai rom se non impoverire chi e' gia' povero e contribuire a una rottura "culturale" piuttosto che l'integrazione.

Inoltre tendo a precisare che ho un parcheggio interno per la bicicletta:carneval:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2010)

lo sai che mo che ci penso stanotte ti ho sognata ??? 

mi sono sognato che ci incontravamo ad Amsterdam. Io però ero titubante e ti dicevo: "ma come vuoi uscire con uno conosciuto su internet e che neppure conosci fisicamente? e se fossi un serial killer? e se Apu si incazza? (me lo sono immaginato come quello arancione dei Simpson)"
e tu dicevi che non c'era problema, che ti eri lasciata da una vita con Apu e che eri abbastanza insoddisfatta della tua vita sentimentale ma che non ti importava perchè eri contenta di avere Sbarella, e che se non avessi sopportato oltremodo la vista dei miei stivali pitonati avresti simulato un attacco di stipsi.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (4 Febbraio 2010)

e poi mi sono svegliato col mal di schiena. 
Sono andato a ritirare la lastra e il referto dice che ho la verticalizzazione in C6. aho, sò tutto verticale.


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> lo sai che mo che ci penso stanotte ti ho sognata ???
> 
> mi sono sognato che ci incontravamo ad Amsterdam. Io però ero titubante e ti dicevo: "ma come vuoi uscire con uno conosciuto su internet e che neppure conosci fisicamente? e se fossi un serial killer? e se Apu si incazza? (me lo sono immaginato come quello arancione dei Simpson)"
> e tu dicevi che non c'era problema, che ti eri lasciata da una vita con Apu e che eri abbastanza insoddisfatta della tua vita sentimentale ma che non ti importava perchè eri contenta di avere Sbarella, e che se non avessi sopportato oltremodo la vista dei miei stivali pitonati avresti simulato un attacco di stipsi.




che bella scena :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma quanto siete benpensanti, al chiuso delle vostre belle casette a dare giudizi su situazioni che non conoscete, pigiando i tasti sui vostri bei computer.
> 
> andateci voi a vivere a Tor Cervara, vicino ad un accampamento di zingari dove sti tizi fanno quello che gli pare, rubano nelle case, si ubriacano, hanno le Ferrari nei loro campi nomadi, non pagano una lira di tasse e ricevono fior di sovvenzioni dallo stato italiano (indennità di disoccupazione e pensioni di invalidità oltre a svariati contributi per ogni figlio dal Comune), oltre a acqua, luce, gas, tutto pagato dal Comune. Il tutto nell'immunità più totale, visto che le forze di polizia nei campi rom neppure ci entrano.
> 
> ...


 sì, sì, mi ricordo bene le promesse di Alemanno... che fine hanno fatto?


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> anche nel mio caso il ladro era italiano.
> volevo solo dire che in realtà lo stato di diritto è bello che sepolto.
> la gente non si uccide a vicenda solo perchè pensa che così facendo andrebbe in galera. Sosa che, evidentemente, così non è.


e il problema sarebbero i rom?!!?!? 
Mah!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e ribadisco, sti tizi sono animali.
> 
> il solo vedere come sfruttano i loro stessi figli per farli delinquere fa vomitare.
> 
> ...


E chi inventa ragioni per far guerre dove muoiono migliaia di persone viene processato?


Scusa, ma tu che ne sai dove abito io, chi c'è vicino a casa mia, se conosco o no rumeni e rom (secondo te sono la stessa cosa? Secondo te sono tutti uguali?); che ne sai se ho subito furti e da chi e come reagisco?
In effetti che ne sai tu, nella tua tiepida casa, come si è quando si vive in determinate condizioni?

*Se questo è un uomo*


*Voi che vivete sicuri*
_*Nelle vostre tiepide case,*_
_*voi che trovate tornando a sera*_
_*Il cibo caldo e visi amici:*_
_*Considerate se questo è un uomo*_
_*Che lavora nel fango*_
_*Che non conosce pace*_
_*Che lotta per mezzo pane*_
_*Che muore per un sì o per un no.*_
_*Considerate se questa è una donna,*_
_*Senza capelli e senza nome*_
_*Senza più forza di ricordare*_
_*Vuoti gli occhi e freddo il grembo*_
_*Come una rana d'inverno.*_
_*Meditate che questo è stato:*_
_*Vi comando queste parole.*_
_*Scolpitele nel vostro cuore*_
_*Stando in casa andando per via,*_
_*Coricandovi alzandovi;*_
_*Ripetetele ai vostri figli.*_
_*O vi si sfaccia la casa,*_
_*La malattia vi impedisca,*_
_*I vostri nati torcano il viso da voi. *_
_(Primo Levi, Se questo è un uomo, 1947)_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> lo sai che mo che ci penso stanotte ti ho sognata ???
> 
> mi sono sognato che ci incontravamo ad Amsterdam. Io però ero titubante e ti dicevo: "ma come vuoi uscire con uno conosciuto su internet e che neppure conosci fisicamente? e se fossi un serial killer? e se Apu si incazza? (me lo sono immaginato come quello arancione dei Simpson)"
> e tu dicevi che non c'era problema, che ti eri lasciata da una vita con Apu e che eri abbastanza insoddisfatta della tua vita sentimentale ma che non ti importava perchè eri contenta di avere Sbarella, e che se non avessi sopportato oltremodo la vista dei miei stivali pitonati *avresti simulato un attacco di stipsi*.


Guarda che la stipsi è la stitichezza per cui non potrebbe essere una buona scusa per piantarti in asso.

In passato sei stato più attento nello scrivere i tuoi post, anche se il rifiuto di dare anche pareri minimi su argomenti legali mi aveva sempre insospettito, ma ora non credo più che tu sia chi dici di essere. Hai fatto una descrizione superficiale e non documentata dei processi, un racconto della denuncia del tutto improponibile da parte di chi sa di legge, hai una conoscenza pressoché nulla dei gruppi etnici rumeni che dici di vedere ogni giorno in tribunale ....non credo più neppure tu sia biondo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Quando vi vedete casa svaligiata o la macchina rubata e *i carabinieri che vi dicono di fare denuncia contro ignoti*, che tanto finisce nel cassetto di una scrivania, allora ditemi quanto fareste pagare il caffè.


Vedi. Colpa nostra. Non di loro. Se i Carabinieri facessero il loro lavoro per bene, non ci sarebbe da lamentarsi delle minoranze Rom che rubano. Di nessuna minoranza.

Quel che non va bene è l'insieme. Oggi, quando si fa causa a qualcuno, ci si trova a dover firmare un foglio scritto dal proprio avvocato, che sembra una lettera d'amore. Ma dove siamo finiti? Non si può più chiedere giustizia con il sentimento del momento?

Nella giustizia rientra che non tutti i Rom siano ladri e non so chi che vorresti mettere in direttissima al muro. Ci sono persone per bene che a causa dei loro contrari fanno una fatica incredibile a sopravvivere, a volte costretti a fare quel che vorrebbero evitare a tutti i costi, perché altrimenti morirebbero.

Ora, se tutti fanno con responsabilità e cura quel che devono fare, questi problemi non nascono. Ma dato che sono nati e si alza la voce soltanto quando non si viene sentiti, dobbiamo accettare la situazione come è.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sai come è andata a finire? il poliziotto ci ha fatto volontariamente omettere tutte questa cose nella denuncia, in modo da non far neppure partire le indagini, dicendo che se avessero trovato il rapinatore poi sto tizio sarebbe tornato arrabbiato e sarebbe stato peggio. anzi, ci ha consiglito addirittura: "se vi ricapita dategli i soldi e lascitelo andare via. ringraziate il cielo che stavolta non è successo nulla".


Altra conferma. Stavolta da entrambe le parti. Io avrei fatto esplodere anche i vetri in caserma anche a rischio di denuncia, perché in tal caso avrebbero *dovuto *occuparsi del caso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> invece i rom sono buoni e dolci.
> 
> gli slavi in generale sono così attaccati ai soldi che i genitori di qualunque bella figlia la *venderebbero a chiunque*, basta che la impalmano.


 Confermo. Matrimonio da 5 mila Euro.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ....non credo più neppure tu sia biondo.


Come fai a ricordati che Insonne è biondo?


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ora, se tutti fanno con responsabilità e cura quel che devono fare, questi problemi non nascono.


E passione per il proprio lavoro, non solo per portare a casa lo stipendio a fine mese.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> lo sai che mo che ci penso stanotte ti ho sognata ???
> 
> mi sono sognato che ci incontravamo ad Amsterdam. Io però ero titubante e ti dicevo: "ma come vuoi uscire con uno conosciuto su internet e che neppure conosci fisicamente? e se fossi un serial killer? e se Apu si incazza? (me lo sono immaginato come quello arancione dei Simpson)"
> e tu dicevi che non c'era problema, che ti eri lasciata da una vita con Apu e che eri abbastanza insoddisfatta della tua vita sentimentale ma che non ti importava perchè eri contenta di avere Sbarella, e che se non avessi sopportato oltremodo la vista dei miei stivali pitonati avresti *simulato un attacco di stipsi*.


e come si simula un attacco di stipsi?
occhio che se vai in farmacia in preda a questo equivoco "mi dia qualcosa per la stipsi "...quando hai la dissenteria e ti danno i lassativi...
quando ti alzi dal water:gabinetto:??


ihihih che volgarità, sorry:singleeye:



secondo me i rom la conoscono la differenza :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Come fai a ricordati che Insonne è biondo?


 Si è descritto più volte. Certamente anche tu non avrai dimenticato gli stivaletti di pitone... :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> lo sai che mo che ci penso stanotte ti ho sognata ???
> 
> mi sono sognato che ci incontravamo ad Amsterdam. Io però ero titubante e ti dicevo: "ma come vuoi uscire con uno conosciuto su internet e che neppure conosci fisicamente? e se fossi un serial killer? e se Apu si incazza? (me lo sono immaginato come quello arancione dei Simpson)"
> e tu dicevi che non c'era problema, che ti eri lasciata da una vita con Apu e che eri abbastanza insoddisfatta della tua vita sentimentale ma che non ti importava perchè eri contenta di avere Sbarella, e che se non avessi sopportato oltremodo la vista dei miei stivali pitonati avresti simulato un attacco di stipsi.


Oddio visto solo ora:unhappy:

Ti diro' la mia vita sentimentale e' piatta ma non insoddisfacente:rotfl:
Era proprio un sogno visto che non incontrero' mai piu' nessuno del forum... comunque tutto sommato veritiero perche' lo stivale pitonato non lo reggerei neanche in sogno:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (5 Febbraio 2010)

Io invece stimo molto per come hanno fatto gli inglesi, quelle persone calme calme e composte sono riuscite a far fuggire i rom che dalla repubblica ceca erano andati in Gran Bretagna. Il sistema? Ovvio, razzismo! Come? C'è poco da dire un nero non è un venditore abusivo sempre, un cinese non ti fa mangiare topazzi sempre ma una cosa rimane stabile nel mondo i rom (non rumeni, sono etnie differenti eccome) sono esseri umani senza legge.
Se persino gli Inglesi hanno reagito male non mi stupisco a Tor Cervara dove davvero la condizione è oscena.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io invece stimo molto per come hanno fatto gli inglesi, quelle persone calme calme e composte sono riuscite a far fuggire i rom che dalla repubblica ceca erano andati in Gran Bretagna. Il sistema? Ovvio, razzismo! Come? C'è poco da dire un nero non è un venditore abusivo sempre, un cinese non ti fa mangiare topazzi sempre ma una cosa rimane stabile nel mondo i rom (non rumeni, sono etnie differenti eccome) sono esseri umani senza legge.
> Se persino gli Inglesi hanno reagito male non mi stupisco a Tor Cervara dove davvero la condizione è oscena.


 E secondo me sono pure traditori...


----------



## Daniele (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E secondo me sono pure traditori...


Ti pare che la parola di un Rom possa valere qualcosa? L'unica cosa che vale per un rom è la legge del più forte, quindi ficcare un coltello nel cuore di uno di essi.
I rom sono sfruttatori della infanzia, sono persone che non si fermano davanti a nulla pur di avere...oro! Non denaro, ma oro. Forse dovremmo capirli, non sono altro che esseri umani meno evolut  socialmente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti pare che la parola di un Rom possa valere qualcosa? L'unica cosa che vale per un rom è la legge del più forte, quindi ficcare un coltello nel cuore di uno di essi.
> I rom sono sfruttatori della infanzia, sono persone che non si fermano davanti a nulla pur di avere...oro! Non denaro, ma oro. Forse dovremmo capirli, non sono altro che esseri umani meno evolut socialmente.


 Se non capisci tu chi ha sentimenti primitivi ..chi altro?


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

quello che ritengo inaccettabile è l'uso dei bambini nell'accattonaggio, per la strada .freddo, caldo ...costretti e sballottati in maniera indegna.
ogni volta che li vedo mi sento complice e penso che non sia possibile accettare una cosa del genere in una società civile.
devono giocare, studiare anche perchè è poi da loro che si può cercare di cambiare qualcosa 
esiste un progetto in questo senso?
sono ancora troppo pochi i rom che mandano a scuola i propri figli?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che ritengo inaccettabile è l'uso dei bambini nell'accattonaggio, per la strada .freddo, caldo ...costretti e sballottati in maniera indegna.
> ogni volta che li vedo mi sento complice e penso che non sia possibile accettare una cosa del genere in una società civile.
> devono giocare, studiare anche perchè è poi da loro che si può cercare di cambiare qualcosa
> esiste un progetto in questo senso?
> sono ancora troppo pochi i rom che mandano a scuola i propri figli?


 Lo sai il caso recente dell'interland milanese? I bambini andavano a scuola e tutti erano contenti. Sono arrivate le forze dell'ordine hanno smantellato il campo e le famiglie disperse. Tutto il quartiere era sceso in strada per impedirlo e le maestre avevano chiesto di poter ospitare i bambini finché le famiglie non avessero trovato una sistemazione decente, ma non è stato consentito.
Forse c'è chi sceglie di fare in modo che siano emarginati...


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sai il caso recente dell'interland milanese? I bambini andavano a scuola e tutti erano contenti. Sono arrivate le forze dell'ordine hanno smantellato il campo e le famiglie disperse. Tutto il quartiere era sceso in strada per impedirlo e le maestre avevano chiesto di poter ospitare i bambini finché le famiglie non avessero trovato una sistemazione decente, ma non è stato consentito.
> Forse c'è chi sceglie di fare in modo che siano emarginati...


 alla luce di fatti come questo, in effetti così pare


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Febbraio 2010)

in effetti non ho mai detto di essere biondo, visto che non lo sono.
ho i capelli lunghi, sono castano e con la riga in mezzo. Ricordo un pò Gesù. Anzi, in questo periodo ho pure la barba di 10 giorni.

di pareri legali gratuiti non ne do più da una vita. Ho collezionato una serie di aneddoti gustosissimi al riguardo, che sono tutti racchiusi in un gruppo di fb consigliatomi proprio oggi da una collega. Tipo "avvocato, non ha il bancomat? sono uscito senza soldi". E io: "sta proprio qui fuori, all'angolo".

stipsi suonava bene. 

pressappochista un corno.Quello che mi è successo è la pura verità. 
è proprio perchè ne so di legge (meno di procedura penale, in verità)che, all'uscita del commissariato, mi veniva di spaccare tutto/piangere/urlare/farmi un cappuccino. Ho optato per la via più calorica.




Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che la stipsi è la stitichezza per cui non potrebbe essere una buona scusa per piantarti in asso.
> 
> In passato sei stato più attento nello scrivere i tuoi post, anche se il rifiuto di dare anche pareri minimi su argomenti legali mi aveva sempre insospettito, ma ora non credo più che tu sia chi dici di essere. Hai fatto una descrizione superficiale e non documentata dei processi, un racconto della denuncia del tutto improponibile da parte di chi sa di legge, hai una conoscenza pressoché nulla dei gruppi etnici rumeni che dici di vedere ogni giorno in tribunale ....non credo più neppure tu sia biondo.





MiKa ha detto:


> Come fai a ricordati che Insonne è biondo?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ....
> stipsi suonava bene.
> 
> ......


 
anche avvocato biondo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (5 Febbraio 2010)

Retorica. Retorica. 

e quelli che sfruttano i bambini in cina per fare i palloni di Ronaldo? non ne vogliamo parlare? 

Se mi citi l'olocausto per rispondere a quello che ho scritto vuol dire proprio che stai su un altro pianeta..

Ti prego, non mi citare libri da Liceo impolverati. Al liceo ed a scuola si imparano un sacco di cose che poi bisogna mettere da parte il prima possibile. Te lo dice uno che ha preso 60 al liceo scientifico statale. Se invece rimani affezionata a quella roba lì, o ti iscrivi a lettere o diventi una professoressa di sinistra radicalchic. Che senso ha studiare la procedura se poi il commissario Gargiulo ti dice che è andata pure troppo bene? o quelli di action che ti occupano la casa e il prefetto non interviene? (faccia la causa, ti dicono. Si si, poi ne riparliamo tra 10 anni!).
Fatti un giro in periferia a Roma. Subisci un reato e vai dai poliziotti a fare denuncia. Poi me lo ricconti. Altro che.   




Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E chi inventa ragioni per far guerre dove muoiono migliaia di persone viene processato?
> 
> 
> Scusa, ma tu che ne sai dove abito io, chi c'è vicino a casa mia, se conosco o no rumeni e rom (secondo te sono la stessa cosa? Secondo te sono tutti uguali?); che ne sai se ho subito furti e da chi e come reagisco?
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sai il caso recente dell'interland milanese? I bambini andavano a scuola e tutti erano contenti. Sono arrivate le forze dell'ordine hanno smantellato il campo e le famiglie disperse. Tutto il quartiere era sceso in strada per impedirlo e le maestre avevano chiesto di poter ospitare i bambini finché le famiglie non avessero trovato una sistemazione decente, ma non è stato consentito.
> *Forse c'è chi sceglie di fare in modo che siano emarginati..*.


Quoto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Retorica. Retorica.
> 
> e quelli che sfruttano i bambini in cina per fare i palloni di Ronaldo? non ne vogliamo parlare?
> 
> ...


Perché il problema sono quelli che sfruttano i bambini e non quelli che lì li fanno produrre (come le scaroe e il resto) per poi farli pagare qui allo stesso prezzo per guadagnarci di più e avere i soldi da usare per pagare Ronaldo (immagino Christiano...) e per mantenere un sistema...

P.S. 1 Avevi detto di essere biondo. Segnati quello che scrivi.

P.S. 2 In campo di concentramento non sono morti solo ebrei, ma anche rom

P.S. 3 Io non cito libri del liceo, ma libri di lettura. Non sono una professoressa, ma una maestra di scuola elemtare di paese e non sono certo radicale ...però in effetti sono molto chic


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2010)

A Roma se mi ricordo bene i bimbi rom avrebbero praticamente tutto pagato per andare a scuola, anche il bus (che famiglie Italiane non abbienti devono comunque pagare). La cultura forse farebbe bene a quei bimbi che crescendo non diverrebbero gli sfruttatori di bambini che sono i loro padri o le sfornatrici di bambini sdentate che sono le loro madri (poverette anche esse che devono sottostare sempre e comunque ad un uomo più o meno a diritto ubriaco).
La legge dei rom non è la nostra legge, vogliamo capirli? Allora dobbiamo considerare che la nostra legge è del tutto inutile, che rubare è lecito e che picchiare bambini e donne va benissimo, è nel nostro pieno diritto di uomini.
Non capisco le donne che vogliono comprendere queste persone che sono maschiliste e sfruttatrici! L'uomo è un animale malvagio se non si da regole.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> P.S. 1 Avevi detto di essere biondo. Segnati quello che scrivi.


Persa ma come fai? Una memoria straordinaria :carneval:.


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2010)

ma si può lasciare la gente nel dubbio più profondo....insonne è biondo, castano scuro-chiaro..ha le mechès?miiiii


----------



## Anna A (8 Febbraio 2010)

mi ero persa questo 3d.. 
intanto è d'uopo ricordare ad insonne che una legge li tutela come Apolidi e quindi aventi diritto di avere cittadinanza nel paese in cui si trovano, anche se per breve tempo.

ederlezi di bregovic è l'espressione della loro natura e chi ascoltandola sente dentro quel richiamo capisce cosa dico...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6Bh0sdhW70


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (8 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Persa ma come fai? Una memoria straordinaria :carneval:.


 
mi sa che la memoria ti è fallace. Sono castano, capelli lisci e sottili, lunghi con la riga in mezzo, tipo Gesù, con un pò di zazzera, orecchio coperto, a volte mi piace fare in modo che la sola punta delle orecchie sporga dai muri laterali che ho.


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> mi sa che la memoria ti è fallace. Sono castano, capelli lisci e sottili, lunghi con la riga in mezzo, tipo Gesù, con un pò di zazzera, orecchio coperto, a volte mi piace fare in modo che la sola punta delle orecchie sporga dai muri laterali che ho.


 
hai le orecchie a sventola allora!:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> mi sa che la memoria ti è fallace. Sono castano, capelli lisci e sottili, lunghi con la riga in mezzo, tipo Gesù, con un pò di zazzera, orecchio coperto, a volte mi piace fare in modo che la sola punta delle orecchie sporga *dai muri laterali che ho*.


 i cosiddetti paraocchi:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (8 Febbraio 2010)

*Anna*

*Goran mi piace molto, anzi tanto * *o meglio troppo* 


Una serata di puro delirio ... mi trovavo ancora in terra straniera e guardavo Rai Intenational ... quando la rai era ancora la *RAI* 

Che serata! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2kkKrLsRdQ


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (8 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> hai le orecchie a sventola allora!:mexican:


 
no. Ho le orecchie perfette, che puntano in alto a guglia gotica. Look elfico.


----------



## Mari' (8 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> no. Ho le orecchie perfette, che puntano in alto a guglia gotica. Look elfico.


FOTO Foto, caccia la foto


----------



## dererumnatura (8 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> FOTO Foto, caccia la foto



non chiederla altrimenti ti posta la foto di Viggo Mortesen nel Signore degli Anelli:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (8 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non chiederla altrimenti ti posta la foto di Viggo Mortesen nel Signore degli Anelli:rotfl::rotfl:



NAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaa, e' un timido  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (8 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> no. Ho le orecchie perfette, che puntano in alto a guglia gotica. Look elfico.


Allora Insonneeeeeeeeeeee ... la foto


----------



## Mari' (8 Febbraio 2010)

Vabbe' s'e' capito Insonne ... ciao bello, e tante care cose  :up:


----------



## Anna A (8 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Goran mi piace molto, anzi tanto * *o meglio troppo*
> 
> 
> Una serata di puro delirio ... mi trovavo ancora in terra straniera e guardavo Rai Intenational ... quando la rai era ancora la *RAI*
> ...


dio quanto amo bregovic...:bacio:


----------



## Anna A (8 Febbraio 2010)

*spock è fra noi*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> no. Ho le orecchie perfette, che puntano in alto a guglia gotica. Look elfico.


.. adesso capisco perchè capti così bene le cazzate che poi spari.:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> .. adesso capisco perchè capti così bene le cazzate che poi spari.:rotfl:


 che poi non aveva detto che era gesù con la riga in mezzo?:singleeye:
eccolo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LZvOt_NgpU&feature=related


----------



## Anna A (9 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi non aveva detto che era gesù con la riga in mezzo?:singleeye:
> eccolo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LZvOt_NgpU&feature=related


 
ahahahahh:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

... non ho capito ?!?!?!? Dovrei postare una mia foto? Ma a sto punto se mi firmo con nome e cognome non è più facile?

:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... non ho capito ?!?!?!? Dovrei postare una mia foto? Ma a sto punto se mi firmo con nome e cognome non è più facile?
> 
> :mexican:


 Non sei mica il silvio...
Per 5 minuti ...chi vuoi ti riconosca?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

se ci metto una foto di quando st'estate ho domato una tigre pensio che sia consona?

a proposito, non neppure bene come si posti una foto. 
non l'ho mai fatto!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

ne ho pure una mentre sto con un ex presidente degli stati uniti e una mentre leggo le news in un canale televisivo americano.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se* ci metto una foto di quando st'estate ho domato una tigre pensio che sia consona?*
> 
> a proposito, non neppure bene come si posti una foto.
> non l'ho mai fatto!


 ottima:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se ci metto una foto di quando st'estate ho domato una tigre pensio che sia consona?
> 
> a proposito, non neppure bene come si posti una foto.
> non l'ho mai fatto!


 Ma come avatar se fai sfoglia e prendi un'immagine dal pc e dopo tre minuti la toglie e metti ...un albero la tua foto è rimasta tre minuti.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

ok adesso ci provo. quale foto vuoi vedere prima?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ok adesso ci provo. quale foto vuoi vedere prima?


 L'albero... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

come "l'albero?"
 ma che stai a dì?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

mi dice "invio del file fallito"


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

ah, no, eccomi!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

adesso conto 5 minuti e poi la levo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> adesso conto 5 minuti e poi la levo


 In quella foto non riconoscerei mio figlio... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In quella foto non riconoscerei mio figlio... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Però la tigre è bellissima :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In quella foto non riconoscerei mio figlio... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... pero' la tigre e' bella


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

cioè, tutto sto casino per farmi mette sta foto, poi la metto e mi fai un commento così ?!?!?!?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

effettivamente non mi si vede. adesso provo con quella in cui leggo le news.


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> cioè, tutto sto casino per farmi mette sta foto, poi la metto e mi fai un commento così ?!?!?!?


ma tu dove stai? ... mica ti si vede


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

ma come non mi si vede????? sto lì, con la testa sulla tigre! vabè... cambio ,va!


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma come non mi si vede????? sto lì, con la testa sulla tigre! vabè... cambio ,va!


dai, un bel primo piano tuo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

io sono quello a destra. però porca miseria mi si vede poco!


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

Se se Insonne, buonanotte :rotfl:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

che vuol dire "se se"? no, spiegami!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

almeno qui il vezzo di tenere la camicia aperta e mettere gli occhiali da sole nella scollatura si vede. Comunque, come si vede... non sono biondo!


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> che vuol dire "se se"? no, spiegami!


che ci stai a prendere in giro ... possibile che tu non abbia una foto come si deve?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *che ci stai a prendere in giro* ... possibile che tu non abbia una foto come si deve?


 Dici??????? :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dici??????? :carneval:


Che delusione ... anche lui


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2010)

*ho capito tutto*

insonne è emilio fede


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

questa è la foto più primopianata che ho. quest'estate mentre ero su un fiume molto esotico. 

allora? va bene questa? si vedono le orecchie elfiche?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

Mamma mia, a verla così ridotta ci perdo un sacco! meglio dal vivo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> questa è la foto più primopianata che ho. quest'estate mentre ero su un fiume molto esotico.
> 
> allora? va bene questa? *si vedono le orecchie elfiche*?


 Per fortuna no... :mexican:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

e adesso scattano i 4 minuti


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e adesso scattano i 4 minuti


Fai pure, ti ho gia schedato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anna dove staiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

*Insonne*

Non si vede bene, ne posti una piu' grande?:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non si vede bene, ne posti una piu' grande?:carneval:


Ingorda :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e adesso scattano i *4 minuti*


siamo gia a 6


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

come una più grande ?!??!?!?! se volete ne ho una presa dal book di attore.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Febbraio 2010)

che fiume è se posso chiedere? sembra un paesaggio molto bello...


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

insonne di seattle ha detto:


> come una più grande ?!??!?!?! Se volete ne ho una presa dal book di attore.



evvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

è il chao praha di Bangkok


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> come una più grande ?!??!?!?! se volete ne ho una presa dal book di attore.



Caccia fuori il book:carneval:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

aho, ma dopo 5 anni di onorata scrittura su sto sito che è oggi? l'insonne moment????

mo cerco er book


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

eccola qui. nonostante l'aspetto angelico, mi davano sempre parti da cattivo. Chissaperchè ?!?!?!?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> aho, ma dopo 5 anni di onorata scrittura su sto sito che è oggi? l'insonne moment????
> 
> mo cerco er book


Appunto dopo 5 anni e' arrivato il momento di farci vedere la tua faccia:carneval:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

ok. ancora una poi basta.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2010)

qui più che un elfo pare frodo View attachment 3513http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://www.alarichall.org.uk/lotr/frodo.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.alarichall.org.uk/lotr/lecture7.htm&h=452&w=384&sz=181&tbnid=T539bKS2pjGxdM:&tbnh=127&tbnw=108&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfrodo&hl=it&usg=__0UZB--7vUqFDGPMOx5jiVeXvteI=&ei=NqNxS-rEN8Wc_Aa3xJzGCw&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=8&ct=image&ved=0CBoQ9QEwBw


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

che palle. ne ho una con un ex pres degli usa + consorte, ma essendo in formato bitmap non me la carica...


----------



## Grande82 (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> che palle. ne ho una con un ex pres degli usa + consorte, ma essendo in formato bitmap non me la carica...


 ma tre persone sarebbero troppo piccole e non ti si vedrebbe. 
zoomma, no?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

ecco. mi sono offeso e non posto più foto. (frodo io?!?!?! ma quando mai?)


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

come faccio a zoomare?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> come faccio a zoomare?


 prendi la foto, la apri e tagli solo il tuo volto. lo salvi con nome e poi inserisci quello.


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui più che un elfo pare frodo View attachment 54http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://www.alarichall.org.uk/lotr/frodo.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.alarichall.org.uk/lotr/lecture7.htm&h=452&w=384&sz=181&tbnid=T539bKS2pjGxdM:&tbnh=127&tbnw=108&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfrodo&hl=it&usg=__0UZB--7vUqFDGPMOx5jiVeXvteI=&ei=NqNxS-rEN8Wc_Aa3xJzGCw&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=8&ct=image&ved=0CBoQ9QEwBw


Hai visto cosa hai fatto? :incazzato: S'e' rotto l'Incanto, Insonne non si fa piu' vedere


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

con quale programma la apro?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Febbraio 2010)

vabè, mi pare che per oggi basta così. Attendiamo tutti le Vs foto. Tanto ormai in quata community siamo rimasti in 10 !


----------



## Grande82 (9 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> con quale programma la apro?


 non so se hai photoshop.
oppure con paint che penso sia nel pacchetto office.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

Butta il pc, comprati un Mac e queste domande troveranno risposta come per incanto:angelo:

Il mio e' Ammore


----------



## Anna A (9 Febbraio 2010)

*hi, hi, hi*



Minerva ha detto:


> qui più che un elfo pare frodo View attachment 54http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://www.alarichall.org.uk/lotr/frodo.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.alarichall.org.uk/lotr/lecture7.htm&h=452&w=384&sz=181&tbnid=T539bKS2pjGxdM:&tbnh=127&tbnw=108&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfrodo&hl=it&usg=__0UZB--7vUqFDGPMOx5jiVeXvteI=&ei=NqNxS-rEN8Wc_Aa3xJzGCw&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=8&ct=image&ved=0CBoQ9QEwBw


più che frodo a me pare robin hood in calzamaglia


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

Beh Cary Elwes (o simile) robin in calzamaglia era gran bel figliolo... a Frodo meglio niente:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2010)

ma poi , non aveva detto che pareva gesù....si è mai visto con il caschetto da paggetto?:unhappy:
cambio firma


----------



## Anna A (9 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi , non aveva detto che pareva gesù....si è mai visto con il caschetto da paggetto?:unhappy:
> cambio firma


in effetti..:rotfl:


----------

